

Assistant.io - farwellm
http://assistant.io/
Great meeting scheduler!  Simple to use &amp; user friendly!
======
chadkruse
This seems like a well executed solution to a surprisingly persistent problem.

That said, I wish all of these new calendar/scheduling apps would focus on the
more difficult problem: optimizing/filling the whitespace between scheduled
events.

I had a go at the problem myself (happy to share my deck/lessons-learned to
anyone interested), but quickly realized I wasn't passionate enough about the
space to continue on.

